# Bridgeport Series II Special and Hitachi WJ200 Parameter Configuration ...



## UF_Gator (Jan 25, 2018)

I have a Bridgeport Series II Special with the original 2Hp 3Phase Motor.

Has anyone used a Hitachi WJ200 on a Bridgeport Series II Special ?
If so , is it possible to get the WJ200 parameters used to run the Bridgeport Series II Special with 2HP 3Phase motor ?


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 25, 2018)

All you need to do is just enter the data from the motor nameplate into the proper parameters in the WJ200


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 25, 2018)

I have this Hitachi drive on both my Hardinge CHNC lathe and my Super Max mill. Both machines have worked well.
Should work fine on your mill.


Setting of parameters is mostly dependent on how you install the VFD.  I would suggest installing a forward/stop/reverse switch and a pot to control the motor speed. A deceleration brake resistor is a good idea and the Hitachi drive has parameters to set for that.


----------



## mksj (Jan 25, 2018)

As Karl outlined, there are a number of different wiring configurations. In all of these configurations the motor is directly wired to the VFD, the VFD  low voltage inputs control the motor run functions. Typically there is what is known as 2 wire control which requires a sustained contact for the machine to run, so usually a 3 way rotary switch Forward-Off-Reverse. The danger with this is the mill can auto start if the switch is in the forward or reverse position. A 3 wire control system uses momomentary run stop buttons and a sustained switch (usually 2 way) to set the run direction. Some examples are attached, but you need to adjust the parameters for your specific motor and controls.


----------



## UF_Gator (May 2, 2018)

We finally got the Bridgeport Series II Special , Bridgeport Series I , and PM1440GT Lathe each up and running on its own Hitachi WJ200.  The Bridgeport Series I was a barn find rescue on its way to scrap yard for $300 , Bridgeport Series II Special was eBay find for $4,000 , and PM1440GT in the crate is fresh off the container ship from Taiwan.  Working now on getting the 3 Car Garage insulated and sealed up to run a dedicated central A/C unit in the garage before the Hurricane Season starts in Florida in June.  Will post more photos as we start to restore the Bridgeport Series I and Series II Special Milling Machines ...


----------



## 81husky (May 3, 2018)

The Hitachi manual states that a 1K ohm potentiometer be used. I see wiring diagrams with 5K pots. Can someone assure me that a 5K pot is okay to use.


----------



## mksj (May 3, 2018)

Yes, 5K will work with no problems. When getting 22mm speed pots they normally come in 5K and 10K, but you can also use a standard linear pot in the 1K or 2K, these normally take a 3/8" hole.  There is very little current, so anything 1/2W or greater is fine, I try to get higher quality (mil spec) pots rated at 100,000 or 1M+ turns, as I have had cheap pots skip and fail. If you have a wide speed range, like on a mill I like to use a 3 turn pot. Something like the ETI MW22B-3-1K  which run around $20.
https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetai...=sGAEpiMZZMvygUB3GLcD7ngsAX7l9VbcDVsa9TOrG08=


----------



## 81husky (May 3, 2018)

Thanks Mksj, and thank you for all the wiring diagrams.


----------

